# Rou Chan: QiGong training and application



## dre2308 (Jun 29, 2011)

The video below is a demonstration of a type of basic QiGong training to strengthen one's Dantien (&#20025;&#30000;), where the internal energy comes from. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztoQhcirEek&feature=channel_video_title


After years of QiGong(ChiGong) praticing, one can apply QiGong in many different ways, such as healing or combat (fajin). 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtcaCglM-7k&feature=channel_video_title

&#26580;&#25331;(Rou Chan): Chinese multi-style martial art is consist of various number of major Chinese kung fu styles, such as Shaolin, white crane, Wu tang, Ba Qua, Emei and so on.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 29, 2011)

Although impressive and likely effective

Video link one will get you sued in the USA and I saw no fajin in link 1 or 2

And it most certainly does look like it could combine major Chinese kung fu styles, such as Shaolin, white crane, Wu tang, Ba Qua, Emei and so on.

Why does it use a Korean/Japanese uniform and belt system?


----------



## dre2308 (Jun 29, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> Although impressive and likely effective
> 
> Video link one will get you sued in the USA and I saw no fajin in link 1 or 2
> 
> ...



I know the uniform is a bit misleading. It makes people think of us as some kind of karate style, but according to our master the reason we wear that kind of uniform is to facilitate grappling while we are practicing our wrestling technique. thank you for your comments.


----------



## oaktree (Jun 29, 2011)

I find it to be a more extreme case of strengthing the *muscles around *the dan tian I do not think its wise to do it on kids their muscles in that area are weak and can actually do more damage. Hard Qigong training should be done on older teens or young adult because the muscle are able to absorb the impact for one and the mind is able to lead Qi to the area easier then with a child.

I have to agree with Xue Sheng there was not a whole lot of body movement to generate Fa Jin but some people I guess are that good to generate Fa jin with very subtle movement.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## dre2308 (Jun 29, 2011)

oaktree said:


> I find it to be a more extreme case of strengthing the *muscles around *the dan tian I do not think its wise to do it on kids their muscles in that area are weak and can actually do more damage. Hard Qigong training should be done on older teens or young adult because the muscle are able to absorb the impact for one and the mind is able to lead Qi to the area easier then with a child.
> 
> I have to agree with Xue Sheng there was not a whole lot of body movement to generate Fa Jin but some people I guess are that good to generate Fa jin with very subtle movement.
> 
> Just my thoughts.


 
The training on kids in the video is actually not as bad as it looks. It was all done very naturally by them. It has been done for years, and the kids are all fine. I understand your concern, and that is why we only put the weight on their dan tians briefly. The purpose of the training was to show them how and where to gather Qi and what they are capable of besides just using their muscles. 

As to fajin, you are absolutely right about it. The better it gets, the more static ( very subtle movement) it gets. However, internally the Qi circulation and bone vibration are dynamic. I think the best example for that kind of fajin would be GRANDMASTER HUANG SHENG SHYAN. 




There are many different kind of fajins out there. GRANDMASTER HUANG SHENG SHYAN's fajin belongs to Tai chi, and our style belongs to White crane. hope it helps. thanks for your comments.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 30, 2011)

dre2308 said:


> There are many different kind of fajins out there. GRANDMASTER HUANG SHENG SHYAN's fajin belongs to Tai chi, .


 
Not from what I see. I do Taijiquan and I have trained it for years and my sifu was a student of Tung Ying Chieh and he has no fajin that looks that hard.
I have trained with a member of the Chen family and he did not have anything that looked that hard either. 


I do not doubt it is effective but it is not internal like Taijiquan and it most certainly is not fajin like any Taijiquan I have seen in Yang or Chen. 

It actualyl reminds me of a much more externally focused version of the Sanda I once trained and that is saying something.


----------



## dre2308 (Jul 10, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> Not from what I see. I do Taijiquan and I have trained it for years and my sifu was a student of Tung Ying Chieh and he has no fajin that looks that hard.
> I have trained with a member of the Chen family and he did not have anything that looked that hard either.
> 
> 
> I do not doubt it is effective but it is not internal like Taijiquan and it most certainly is not fajin like any Taijiquan I have seen in Yang or Chen.



Maybe GRANDMASTER HUANG SHENG SHYAN's fajin doesn't result from Taijiquan. I learned that he has some background in white crane too.


----------

